# Chicago Plumbing Code?



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

does anyone know where i can find a copy of the chicago plumbing code.. to study for the journeymen test? i know its still too soon .. im just trying to take in as much knowledge as i can.. (Chicago Apprentice Plumber)


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

the_apprentice said:


> does anyone know where i can find a copy of the chicago plumbing code.. to study for the journeymen test? i know its still too soon .. im just trying to take in as much knowledge as i can.. (Chicago Apprentice Plumber)


Give me a better intro if you want an answer


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Give me a better intro if you want an answer


A Better Intro? Ok
Well my Name Is Lawrence and im a apprentice plumber, im amazed with my job and like to know alot more about plumbing. yes i have a chicago apprentice plumbers id card .. yes im employed as a apprentice.. im just trying to learn more about my trade.. learn the chicago codes and study alot more.. learn more tricks to the trade .. master my skill. im 27 yrs old. .. how is that for a intro?


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Lawrence If you are an apprentice with UA LU 130 you should have received one during "hell week". If you are not going through LU 130's Apprenticeship then check out 

http://www.lawbulletin.com/legal/index-publishing/chicago-plumbing-code


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks man i been lookin all over for that.. and no im not local 130 im not union... hell i wish i was


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Well good luck buddy

Do well in your apprenticeship and maybe you can join the union when you journey out.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

its been a few years for me (got my card in 95) not sure what a chicago apprentice license is couldnt get one unless you were union, i had to go through the state first


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

matkg said:


> its been a few years for me (got my card in 95) not sure what a chicago apprentice license is couldnt get one unless you were union, i had to go through the state first


Bingo!!!


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Bingo!!!



would u like a photocopy of it since u dont beleave me? ill post the photo i got no reason to lie about having my plumbers apprentice license. if i wanted to lie i would of told u i was a journeyman on here.. so dont treat me like a dick.. cause im actually a pretty easy going person.. so treat me like u want to be treated.. and to the ppl who did help.. t hank u...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

the_apprentice said:


> would u like a photocopy of it since u dont beleave me? ill post the photo i got no reason to lie about having my plumbers apprentice license. if i wanted to lie i would of told u i was a journeyman on here.. so dont treat me like a dick.. cause im actually a pretty easy going person.. so treat me like u want to be treated.. and to the ppl who did help.. t hank u...


 
Before you start calling people dicks why don't you reread what *matkg *stated!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Does your Apprentice license numbers begin with "056-"


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

It's been too long,don't remember if I carried a State lic. or a City lic. as an Apprentice.............they do have renewals for an Apprentice lic. on the Dept. of Buildings website?


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

Actually sorry 130 i just noticed what was said.. i over reacted.. and no its not thru the state.. its thru city of chicago my lic Starts With A on my id card.. not everyone is lucky enough to have a state license but chicago is just as good . least u get your chicago J license u can go for the sate J License.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

No need for a state license,never had a inspector in the suburbs tell me that my Chicago license wasn't any good outside of the city in over 30 years.Next time you see a Chicago journeyman license read what it says on the front of it,and I don't know about being lucky to have a state license it just costs you 4X the money to get it and renew it.


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

leakfree said:


> No need for a state license,never had a inspector in the suburbs tell me that my Chicago license wasn't any good outside of the city in over 30 years.Next time you see a Chicago journeyman license read what it says on the front of it,and I don't know about being lucky to have a state license it just costs you 4X the money to get it and renew it.



i agree.... t he stated wanted way too much money.. but i got to admit.. the state test from what other ppl tell me.. is way easier... but then again .. if u study and put your mind to it.. it will all come together


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

leakfree said:


> No need for a state license,never had a inspector in the suburbs tell me that my Chicago license wasn't any good outside of the city in over 30 years.Next time you see a Chicago journeyman license read what it says on the front of it,and I don't know about being lucky to have a state license it just costs you 4X the money to get it and renew it.


If you started out as 507, why didn't you get a state license? If remember right, 507 was either north or south DuPage County.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

507 North DuPage went to the city,they started going downstate when they became 501,yep we learned to wipe lead joints,I think 514,319 went downstate back then.


----------

